# My morning excitement



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Got called out to a shop fire this morning. Lightning strike started it


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Wowser I know that got hot!! Too Bad for the folks that Lost it, I hope it was insured!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap that going well!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It was full of fly ash dust. So we weren't allowed to spray water on it. Just let it burn


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fly ash is nasty stuff(no it's not a fly crematorium). The heavy metals would have gone right to the ground water if you had sprayed it. I hope no one was breathing that smoke either. I'm sure their will be a major clean up now.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> no it's not a fly crematorium.


Are you saying there are people on here who would of thought that?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man that is one wicked fire !! I feel sorry for the farmer who owns that. Fly ash is some nasty crap to deal with.....


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It was owned by our rural municipality. Hopefully they had insurance


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing----sb*


----------

